# Any largemouth fishing in NoDak?



## dfisher

[i]*Just moved to the area last spring. Is there any largemouth bass fishing in North Dakota at all?
Thanks,
Dan[/**b][/i]*


----------



## njsimonson

Nope! 

Head to http://gf.nd.gov and check out the stocking reports. Anything stocked beween 2000 and 2002 should have good populations by now. There are good opportunities out there.


----------



## Horsager

Dfisher, what part of the state?

Nick's suggestion will provide you with good info.


----------



## dfisher

_*Hi,
Minot area
Dan*_


----------



## jamesavp

Theres a bass club if your interested.

badlandsbassbandits.com

I am in minot too.

Check out the web site and join up

James


----------



## jamesavp

Here is proof of Bass in ND
Went fishing on 11th of Nov which was Sunday for the day and caught 30 bass with my partner Alan Hildy.

We took some pics of the nice ones and released them.
Here is a pic of me and a 4 and 2 lb bass w/ my new bass boat behind me








Here is a pic of Alan with his nice ones of the day








[siteimg]7528[/siteimg]

Fall/Winter ND bass fishing at its best!!!


----------



## Bagman

What were they biting on in November? You had to be working ultra slow for them.


----------



## jamesavp

We were fishing Nelson which has a power plant on it. water temp was around 52-60 degrees. We used a spring pattern and did very well. They were hitting crankbaits and plastic worms worked slow. The cranks were run at normal speed with good results. With the plant heating the water a little it made the fish bite good. Can't wait till next year!

James


----------



## dfisher

jamesavp said:


> Here is proof of Bass in ND
> Went fishing on 11th of Nov which was Sunday for the day and caught 30 bass with my partner Alan Hildy.
> 
> We took some pics of the nice ones and released them.
> Here is a pic of me and a 4 and 2 lb bass w/ my new bass boat behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of Alan with his nice ones of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [siteimg]7528[/siteimg]
> 
> Fall/Winter ND bass fishing at its best!!!


That's not very nice guys! Goose, duck, and pheasant season isn't even over yet and you've got me salivating for some bass fishing.
Shame on you! :lol: :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello

Good to see you got the new boat! (we talked at Oscar 1). The Nitro has yet to see the ND water but hopefully this coming spring I can get active with the club.


----------



## jamesavp

What up Leo,

Ya I remember you from site! Best looking site Out of all 15. Looking forward to seeing that Nitro kick some BASS for the '08 Season! If you go on the BBB web site the '08 tournament schedule is out. My boat doesn't go as fast as yours but it can still put fish in the well. Didn't get to do much pheasant hunting with the little one taking my time. Love every minute with the little guy. I have to start early, I getting him a snoopy pole for Christmas. He's 6 months old. Got to get my fishing partner started don't I.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Its never too early to get them started. Kids are great! Can't get enough of mine and now that the two oldest come out hunting with me its even sweeter!

After approx 3 years at Oscar I requested to be moved so I am at Lima now. Hopefully I can turn this one into the best looking site!

And putting them in the well is all that matters. I will check the site tomorrow. I actually may be moving to an office position so if that happens I should be able to hit all the tournaments.


----------



## jamesavp

Sounds great! Looking forward to fishing already. I will practice up on the Wii. Don't know it truly helps but it helps the fever a little. Hey Leo I know you know Parks that works up in codes. He said he talked to you. Good luck on the new job. Talk to you later.


----------



## Booyah21

Thats the one i got on my wall that came from nelson in 2000 i think. Caught it in march on a black lizard.
Had another one on bigger but he went under the boat an spit the hook. We had several over 5lbs that weekend. This one measures out to a lil over 9lbs.


----------



## dfisher

Nelson is definately someplace I must try this coming year.
Dan


----------



## jamesavp

I think that fish from above is from a different Lake Nelson. If it was from Lake Nelson , North Dakota it would be a state record. the current ND state record is 8lb 6oz I believe I could be an ounce or so off Although I have heard the guys that work at the plant say they have seen some pushing 10lbs that get sucked up the intakes at the plant  .

Would be nice to break the record.


----------



## dfisher

Yeah, could be. I'm sure there are a lot of Lake Nelson's around in different states. Whereever it came from, it's a danged nice fish.

Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------

